# توريد وتركيب كاميرات مراقبة بالجبيل ( شاهد من جوالك من مكان فى العالم)



## malfa2 (27 مايو 2014)

تتشرف مؤسسة سطع للالكترونيات الحديثة أن تقدم لكم احدث كاميرات المراقبة 
كاميرات مراقبة ثابتة / كاميرات مراقبة متحركة / كاميرات مراقبة مزودة بزووم / كاميرات مراقبة للرؤية الليلية / كاميرات مراقبة سلكية / كاميرات مراقبة لاسلكية

أهداف أنظمة المراقبة والأمن 
- تمكنك كاميرات المراقبة من متابعة أعمالك سواء من موقع العمل أو من أي مكان بما يحقق الانضباط والسيطرة علي العمالة 
- تحقق كاميرات المراقبة الأمن وتفادي السرقات أو التلاعب 
- تعمل كاميرات المراقبة علي حماية الممتلكات وتأمينها ضد مخاطر التعدي او السرقة
إمكانية التسجيل الحي بالصوت والصورة لفترات طويلة - 
إمكانية الاتصال والمتابعة عن طريق شبكة الانترنت من اي مكان بالعالم - 
- عرض كاميرات المراقبة على التليفزيون او شاشة الكمبيوتر او اى شاشة اخرى

يشرفنا التواصل معكم بالجبيل
جوال : 0567425272
Email : [email protected]​


----------

